# 2002 Conquest mower deck height



## drmax (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello. I've been through this with a dealer and need to make a change. My deck is a 50". I can only get about 3" of deck height outta it. I have made all the proper adjustments, air pressure, etc. All is good until about late June then due to the grass height, it browns out and dies. Neighbor uses a zero turn (whatever brand) and he keeps it over 4". His grass looks pretty darn good all year. Ok, so I'm not trying to keep up with the Jones's, however I'm not going to have dead grass another season. Do they make a garden tractor like I have, that gets a higher cut? I tow my airplane (1100 lbs) frequently, is why I'd like to keep a tractor and not deal with a zero turn. I also have some fairly steep slopes. 
So what the deal? I'm ready to make a change, but don't know what to buy.
Thx, Greg


----------

